# Opinions on DTG rental units



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was looking to get some feed back and what some endusers/ existing print shops/manufacturers opinions on possibly renting dtg machines monthly etc.. seems some folks are unable to secure lease options but do have expendable cash..

1. would existing shops consider this as an option to get into dtg with the possibility of having a rep/tech in there city to handle maint/training/parts replacement?

2. would the manufacture consider renting there machines on a monthly basis and incorporating technicians in the larger cities to handle potential clientel? 

could come with endless possibilites for all parties (rent to own, etc) interested in hearing opionions accross the board on this subject..

3. would any third party machine owners (non manufacturer) consider this a viable business (say owning a few different brands of dtg and operating this like your local rent all store but only dtg? 

To me this would seem to put the end user at ease with the comfort of a local tech and or fast machine replacement if needed with out the upfront cost... keep in mind this is not an expensive venture for the manufacturer regarding cost of machine, parts etc.. however rental cost would exceede the typical monthly lease/ purchase payment to cover wear parts and could be structured different terms as far as rental time 1month/6months/1 year and require security deposit (printhead)!! let me know your thoughts!!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I've also thought about this but I always come back to the fact that DTG machines are somewhat fragile machines in the sense that inexperienced users can do a lot of damage.

Over the years of owning a custom DTG printing business the majority of new employees ruined at least 1 printhead during the first month of employment.

I think that if you can give training, require a climate controlled room, and make the renter responsible for printhead replacements you might have a chance of making money.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I see benefits for the end users being that it would be cheaper than purchasing.

I see no benefit to the owner of the machine unless you price the rental to include replacing the print head and entire ink delivery system on return. Anything short of that and you are going to get burned... Combine that with the time it would take to teach someone how to use the machine properly, I just see any path forward that could be profitable for the machine owner.

Once the machine leaves your sight, all bets are off on what it would look like when returned...


----------



## roguestar (Sep 30, 2011)

Not a chance I would ever rent my machine out. DTG machines have a learning curve and moving them in and out will surely cause damage. Not a good business plan IMO


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> I've also thought about this but I always come back to the fact that DTG machines are somewhat fragile machines in the sense that inexperienced users can do a lot of damage.
> 
> Over the years of owning a custom DTG printing business the majority of new employees ruined at least 1 printhead during the first month of employment.
> 
> I think that if you can give training, require a climate controlled room, and make the renter responsible for printhead replacements you might have a chance of making money.


My thoughts aswell, one would have to structure rental terms with a profit margin and require a security deposit on print heads, they would also be gauranteed consumable purchase.. I think anyone whom has knowledge of these machines know they can be replaced for a monthly rental cost (parts) Hower judging by the minimal feedback you can see this is not considered a profit maker by the replies from folks whom have experience with a machine when the burden becomes theres!! My opinion is any manufacturer that would not consider this does not beleive in there machine and there looking for the up front profit only with a sale/lease and in doing so its no longer an issue outside of warranty which is minimal on most comercial units IMHO, ... Should get interesting as more folks chime in namely manufacturers.. I look at it this way most anything can be rented cars,machines,cranes, temp labor etc and you have stand behind your product to do so if one is not comfortable renting out one of these machines they shouldnt be comfortable selling them?, it has to work and work good!! This would get more machines out in the market and let existing screen printers etc get a taste at reasonable cost and could grow the manufacturers brand.. If they like it and it makes them money they will buy it is the bottom line..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Jeff,

Perhaps you have found your calling. Rent to own DTG! 

Our experience is that it takes the average user 60-90 days to become proficient in operating their equipment. 80% of our support/training happens in that period. Approximately 20-30% of the sales price of a direct to garment printer is tabbed for support/service/training costs. That money would need to be re-couped in the original 90 day period - as that curve would exist every single time that the machine is "re-rented". 

The idea that manufacturers & distributors of these machines are making a killing on the equipment is an urban legend. Do we make money on the equipment? Yes. Is it at the same margins that endusers of the equipment make when they produce garments & resell them? No, likely not even close. 

Now, a challenge to the participants here on the forums. This industry needs qualified technicians who can work on a broad spectrum of machine types - like independent techs for the embroidery industry. This would be a first step towards perhaps making you ideal a reality. The challenge is that the independent techs would need to invest in the time & resources needed to get certified by each manuifacturer who desired to use them - just like embroidery techs. Are there any readers out there who feel that this may be a calling? Perhaps even you Jeff?

I think that a better model would be for folks who are unable to afford to start up a business to work with those already in business to their mutual benefit. This model works very well in the rhinestone marketplace and could work in direct to garment as well.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

roguestar said:


> Not a chance I would ever rent my machine out. DTG machines have a learning curve and moving them in and out will surely cause damage. Not a good business plan IMO


I have to agree with Gord....never gonna' happen on a level that the end user can benefit, throw out all the training and learning curve or licensed RIP software out of the mix, given the reliability of most DTG machines if they are not printing every day and then the junk that won't print no matter how much money, time or ink you throw at it. 

DTG manufactures have a lock on the market if you follow me, what incentive do they have to rent a $20k+ machine when they can sell them to end users, but as Don mused someone who had the capital that they could afford to loose could give it a try.

There are plenty of used T1, T2, T3, HM1, and Kiosk printers available (among others) being sold as referbs or used, anyone who wants to dip their toes in the DTG pool can pick up a printer for a few thousand dollars and start beating their head against the wall trying to get a ROI.

Of course this is JMHO

Hope this helps.


----------

